# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  katar i łzawienie oczu u dziecka

## magda.k

Witam,

Moja 10 -letnia córka skarży sie że męczy ja katar, ma ciągle pelny nos. Czesto też łzawi, zwłaszcza jak na dworze patrzy w stronę słońca nawet które jest za chmurami. Czy to są objawy alergii? Nigdy wczesniej nie miala problemów, zadnych alergii. Co to jest? Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## susu

Sądzę, że jest to *alergia*, lub *chore zatoki*. 
Najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby pójście do lekarza-  alergolog a, gdyż alergia jest tu bardziej prawdopodobna niż zatoki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szanowni Państwo,

wzrok dziecka to bardzo ważny i delikatny zmysł, dlatego powinniśmy zwrócić na niego szczególną uwagę. Pieczenie, swędzenie, opuchlizna oraz pojawiająca się gęsta wydzielina to najczęstsze objawy infekcji i stanów zapalnych gałki ocznej lub aparatu ochronnego oka. Za tego typu dolegliwości odpowiadają głównie bakterie i wirusy oraz mechaniczne urazy, takie jak zatarcia czy zadrapania. Aby uchronić dziecko przed infekcją, niezbędne jest zachowanie odpowiedniej higieny, przemywanie oczu gazikami nasączonymi solą fizjologiczną, a także wyrobienie u malucha nawyku częstego mycia rąk. Ważne jest też, aby jak najprędzej ustalić konsystencję wydzieliny pojawiającej się w oku. Ta może pomóc nam odróżnić infekcję od alergii czy zwyczajnego załzawienia oka. Przezroczysta wydzielina, która przypomina łzy, jest charakterystyczna dla chorób pochodzenia wirusowego, śluzowa dla alergii, ale mętna, żółta i gęsta może świadczyć o poważniejszej infekcji bakteryjnej i wymaga pilnego kontaktu ze specjalistą. Ten rozpozna chorobę i określi jej przyczyny, a także zdecyduje, jakie leczenie będzie dla dziecka odpowiednie.

Zespół poznańskiego Szpitala Med Polonia

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Katar alergiczny jest wodnisty.
Gęstsze postacie związane są z grzybicami czy bakteriami np w zatokach czy wprost w całej okolicy zatok.
Zawęziłbym diagnozę Susu do infekcji bakteryjnej lub grzybicznej zatok.
Tak przynajmniej jest u moich pacjentów (patrz stopka posta)

Pozdrawiam
Terapeuta

PS
Proszę się zastanowić czy córka z jakiś powodów nie przebywa ostatnio w zalanych piwnicach, pokojach z grzybem na suficie lub ścianie, wilgotnych strychach ....niewentylowanych łazienkach.

----------

